# Utilitech LED Lighting For My Fish Tanks And Terrariums



## ForestExotics (May 11, 2016)




----------



## JoesMum (May 11, 2016)

This won't provide basking heat. Does it provide UVB effectively?


----------



## ForestExotics (May 14, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> This won't provide basking heat. Does it provide UVB effectively?


It's not for the tortoises.


----------



## JoesMum (May 14, 2016)

ReptileStation said:


> It's not for the tortoises.


My mistake


----------



## Rue (May 14, 2016)

I like the skeleton in your closet...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 14, 2016)

I love my LED aquarium lighting.
Do you also have the blue moonlight for nighttime?
Hopefully the prices will come down for these units
It's the only drawback


----------



## ForestExotics (May 25, 2016)

Rue said:


> I like the skeleton in your closet...


lol Halloween prop thanks for watching


----------



## ForestExotics (May 25, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> My mistake


thanks for watching


----------



## ForestExotics (May 25, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love my LED aquarium lighting.
> Do you also have the blue moonlight for nighttime?
> Hopefully the prices will come down for these units
> It's the only drawback


No I don't. Prices will come down thanks for watching.


----------

